# Windigo Helm



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I've offered to give an "Introduction to Foamcraft" talk at our local maker space--but realized that I've given away the good stuff that I've made. So I needed a "show and tell" piece.

I've tagged this the "Windigo Helm" based on the Algonquin myth of the man-eating windigo).

Floor mats and craft foam--who'd have thought? I'm having a Pygmalion moment--I'm in love with my own creation.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Very nice work - love the foam for cosplay work.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job Spinwich! That is a very interesting piece. It looks like a real metal helmet and real antlers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Super work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous - damn!


----------



## CAMILWAMMY (Jul 23, 2019)

This helmet is so beautiful! I love looking at foam crafted cosplay items but I haven't tried any. I don't suppose that "Intro to Foamcraft" talk you gave was filmed and I can find it somewhere on the internet? :biggrinkin: Or perhaps you would consider making a Youtube intro video?


----------

